# Amazon Flex in Everett, WA



## Ovennamedheats (May 13, 2017)

Anybody delivered here? I live in Shoreline and am curious why these Everett blocks seem to sit while others in surrounding areas are snatched up.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Why don't you try a few blocks out and find out yourself?


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I was able to see DSE4 blocks up until the last update (around Thursday last week) but have not been able to see them since. They disappear too quickly. Are you saying that you can see Everett blocks stacked up waiting?


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

If y0u do Everett blocks, you have to go to lynnwood. 
It's a shitty place to go to. Unless you want to get a few speeding ticket, red light cameras ticket.


----------



## Ovennamedheats (May 13, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> I was able to see DSE4 blocks up until the last update (around Thursday last week) but have not been able to see them since. They disappear too quickly. Are you saying that you can see Everett blocks stacked up waiting?


Yes, sometimes, was curious why.



chuck finley said:


> If y0u do Everett blocks, you have to go to lynnwood.
> It's a shitty place to go to. Unless you want to get a few speeding ticket, red light cameras ticket.


Right on man



oicu812 said:


> Why don't you try a few blocks out and find out yourself?


I could, I guess Lemmy would probanly recommend the same thing.


----------

